# First eggs!!



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

The girls finally started laying eggs!!! I'm just a bit concerned though.... These look fertile to me..? What do you think? I have 1 hen whom is the same age as the other two (same hatch) and her comb is significantly under developed compared to the other two... Maybe I actually have 1 hen and 2 roosters?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Harder to say without the clear halo around that spot. But I would think that spot is fertile. Do you ever get 2 eggs in one day?


----------



## mikephx (Nov 18, 2015)

No, never 2 in 1 day..


----------



## TheKeeper777 (Mar 30, 2016)

Mm hmm they look fertile to me!! Easy mistake I wouldnt worry just hopefully you havent eaten them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Haha. He'll just have to wait for some more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

What's wrong with eating the egg?That's how mine look.I have one rooster for 23 hens and I know not all of them are fertilized.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I eat mine even if they are fertilized or not.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm confused - why wouldn't you eat the egg that is fertilized? At least as long as no development had begun
Kristy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There is no reason. Just don't look and you'll never know.


----------

